# Painting Trailer Rims



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Etching primer from upol and upol enamel. This are car paint quality. Spray cans. Just sanded with 150 or 220 grid, cleaned good, primer and basecoat.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Autozone has an actual 'wheel/rim paint' cans from rustoleum I think...it evens out nicely and leaves a satin finish...I've used it on my Jeep and my trailer


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The chrome shop!


----------

